
Ask HN: Are people manually doing this? - deostroll
Prefixing the title with Ask HN and Show HN? Is that a convention here?<p>I also notice some posts, end up on Ask&#x2F;Show...so is there an algorithm behind that?<p>Ps: just a noob asking...
======
sebyddd
That's the naming convention used to categorize the Show and Ask section. You
simple prefix the title of the post with either 'Ask HN:' or 'Show HN:' and
leave the URL field empty, if you want to create such a thread.

